# Santa Isabel breeding trio



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Male watching his brood. 



Sometime later



The next clutch



Lookin mean 



Male 2 finally getting some action. 



Male 2 watching a clutch


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

If this is in the wrong forum please move or do whatever thanks!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Great photos! Cool to see them lay out in the open like that.

I have what appears to be 1.3 and I have never seen eggs from them. But some tadpoles appeared in the water feature(no idea how many but definitely more than 5). I'm guessing a clutch or two is hiding in the leaf litter. Do the males leave the eggs pretty regularly?


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

They love horizontal leaves. They always lay on the pothos and begonia foliage and never in the film canisters. One male is always watching a clutch.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Or I should say, "never in MY film canisters". I know of others who have had found them in their film cans.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Heres an awesome shot of an egg clutch.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Stunning pics! Congrats


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Moghue (Jan 15, 2013)

I am really starting to like these guys even more now. I dont have any PDF's yet as im waiting for the plants and springs to get established and grwoing before i add anything to them. How easy are these guys to take care of


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nothing better than epips as the first frog. Recommended!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Agreed. Easy to feed(will eat small crickets and bean beetles readily), hardy(at least the SI's haven't been noticeably any more temp sensitive for me, but I do have them in a tank with full screen), and bold and spunky. They are quite active frogs that are always up to something. Also despite not being very good at it they climb all over the place onto everything, not just up the background.


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

Those are just stunning pictures! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Wow gorgeous!

I sure wonder what the trick is to get them to lay eggs out in the open. I observed my male transporting 8 tadpoles yesterday-so their must be like 20+ in the pool now...and I can't ever find the egg clutches! Must be buried in the leaf litter somewhere. Tank is full screen so perhaps its humidity? Or maybe the presence of 3 females to 1 male?


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Not sure why mine have always used the leaves. They are in a 20High with a glass lid and its pretty over grown so it stays humid. Its a 2.1 trio with one or both of the males calling almost all the time. They dont seem to stop lol. Makes for nice videos and pics.


----------

